# metronidazole?



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Does anyone know where to get metronidazole? Need it for bloat for tropheus!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

good dosage in general cure by API along with prazi in a smaller dosage.. Metro straight costs alot more for some reason even if amount oer oacket is same.. JL has had it in past but call around and see. I know April has carried it also.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check with April as I've seen it at her shop before. I've bought some from Ken's Fish online before but it sounds like you need it asap. You can get a huge amount online for cheap. There's no reason why its so much money except for companies like Seachem trying to market it as an expensive drug and then sell it in tiny quantities. Very effective on bloat, especially the straight pharmaceutical metro powder.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

If you have a most awesome family GP You can get the powder then call to find what pharmacies have.. I have gotten RX's for my 140pound mastiff through GP before so I dindt get slammed at the vet


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

I got bulk Metro from Ken Mendard(kenfish.com)

medicationcombinations


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I ordered some from kenfish.com . Thanks for all the help guys. Appreciate it allot!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have it instock. Usually always keep stock on hand.


----------

